# FreeBSD-SA-14:19.tcp



## Elusive (Jan 31, 2015)

The FreeBSD security advisory 14:19.tcp states that it affects "All supported versions of FreeBSD."

However, does it also affect non-supported versions of FreeBSD, such as 7.2?

Thank you.


----------



## kpa (Jan 31, 2015)

It's very likely that it does affect 7.2 but you're not going get a working fix for 7.2 from any of the official channels. Upgrade to at least 8.4, preferably 9.3.


----------



## junovitch@ (Feb 1, 2015)

Topics about Unsupported FreeBSD version:
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/topics-about-unsupported-freebsd-versions.40469/

Why not upgrade?  Is there a specific application keeping you on FreeBSD 7.2?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 2, 2015)

Elusive said:


> However, does it also affect non-supported versions of FreeBSD, such as 7.2?


It most likely is. However, it was never tested and it will never be fixed.


----------

